# fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?



## flittchenbarsch

hallo,
da ich mich nun auch der angellei zuwende habe ich am ersten märzsamstag 09 DIE prüfung gemacht und auch bestanden.zuhause bin ich in mittelfranken und ich interessiere mich momantan sehr für forellen,hecht,zander,waller,aal...
soweit sogut nur leider lese ich auf dem angabenblatt vom prüfungsbogen was von 3-5 wochen bis ich einen brief mit dem prüfungsnachweis bekomme. 
komisch nur, dass die bögen laut institut mit geräten und nicht von hand ausgewertet werden, es also eigtl garnicht 3 und erst garnicht 5 wochen dauern kann... eher ein paar stunden.bei genauerer recherche kam dann noch raus, dass soein bogen erst noch nach starnberg muss, bevor er von dort ausgewertet zu mir kommt.
trotzdem dürfte das aber keine 3 wochen dauern.
welche möglichkeit giebt es schneller an sein zeugniss zu kommen als 3-5 wochen zu warten?
ist die bearbeitungsreihenfolge vorhersehbar?
sicher währe es aber contraproduktiv den beamten "einzuheizen" indem man ihre arbeit durch massenklingelstreiche erschweert, also bitte nicht alle auf blöd und teufel komm raus dort anrufen!
die beamten tun ja schlieslich auch nur ihre pflicht und den ganzen tag schlaafen^^

vllt. kennt sich jemand mit der marterie genauer aus und kann nicht nur mir das warten enorm verkürzen.
mfg, flittchenbarsch


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

Also bei uns wurden der Bogen sofort korrigiert und der Prüfungsnachweis ausgegeben...

3-5 Wochen ist schon hart...


----------



## duck_68

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

Da gibt es keine Möglichkeit, da die Auswertung der Bögen zentral in Starnberg erfolgt - hat Euch doch der Kursleiter sicherlich gesagt... oder   klick


----------



## duck_68

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*



flittchenbarsch schrieb:


> hallo,
> da ich mich nun auch der angellei zuwende habe ich am ersten märzsamstag 09 DIE prüfung gemacht und auch bestanden.zuhause bin ich in mittelfranken und ich interessiere mich momantan sehr für forellen,hecht,zander,waller,aal...
> soweit sogut nur leider lese ich auf dem angabenblatt vom prüfungsbogen was von 3-5 wochen bis ich einen brief mit dem prüfungsnachweis bekomme.
> komisch nur, dass die bögen laut institut mit geräten und nicht von hand ausgewertet werden, es also eigtl garnicht 3 und erst garnicht 5 wochen dauern kann... eher ein paar stunden.bei genauerer recherche kam dann noch raus, dass soein bogen erst noch nach starnberg muss, bevor er von dort ausgewertet zu mir kommt.
> trotzdem dürfte das aber keine 3 wochen dauern.
> welche möglichkeit giebt es schneller an sein zeugniss zu kommen als 3-5 wochen zu warten?
> ist die bearbeitungsreihenfolge vorhersehbar?
> sicher währe es aber contraproduktiv den beamten "einzuheizen" indem man ihre arbeit durch massenklingelstreiche erschweert, also bitte nicht alle auf blöd und teufel komm raus dort anrufen!
> *die beamten tun ja schlieslich auch nur ihre pflicht und den ganzen tag schlaafen^^*
> 
> vllt. kennt sich jemand mit der marterie genauer aus und kann nicht nur mir das warten enorm verkürzen.
> mfg, flittchenbarsch





Eigentlich solltest Du für den Satz der letzte sein, der in Bayern sein Zeugnis zugeschickt bekommt......


----------



## Locke4865

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

@ Martin 
kann es sein das du dich persönlich angesprochen fühlst?


----------



## duck_68

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

nöö, bin kein Beamter, kenne nur einige, die sicherlich nicht dem Klischee des arbeitsscheuen Beamten entsprechen!!! Es gibt da z.B. einige, die Ihre Köpfe für die lieben Mitbürger hinhalten müssen... und da habe ich bei solchen dämlichen Sprüchen absolut kein Verständnis mehr!!


----------



## Locke4865

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

war ja nur ein Gedanke konnte ja sein


----------



## .::M.a.n.u::.

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

Nabend, 

es ist doch auch nur, wie du selber sagst, ein Klischee. Deswegen muss man auch hier nicht gleich den "Rächer der fleißigen Beamten" spielen. Außerdem hat der TE das ganz bestimmt nicht ernst gemeint. Ein bisschen Spaß wird doch erlaubt sein. 

@ TE: Das ist natürlich schon etwas ungewöhnlich. In Nds. bekommet man die bestandene Fischerprüfung nach der Korrektur sofort ausgehändigt. Denke nicht, dass du andere Möglichkeiten hast als zu warten. 


Petri
Manu


----------



## SC-Fischer

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

ich sage da nur "abwarten und Tee" trinken....jeder,der in Bayern seinen Schein macht oder gemacht hat, musste da durch!...sicherlich ist die Wartezeit etwas lang,aber so sind halt die Regeln!


----------



## DerAngler93

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

Naja der Vorteil an Bayern ist, dass hier keine prakt. Prüfung habt. Bei uns, dass es sofort korrigiert wird :q


----------



## flittchenbarsch

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

hat alles seine vor und nachteile.
mit stupidem auswendiggelerne tue ich mich, und das geht den meisten so, recht schweer.
naja, egal... ich hab den sch*** (fast) hinter mir.
ein bisschen spaß muss sein


----------



## flittchenbarsch

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

moin,
bin gerade am überlechen, ob die prüfungsnummer auskunft über die bearbeitungsreihenfolge giebt...
woche 1 is rum also eza nurnoch maximal 4 wochen, bis ich meinen fischerreischein habe!
mfg


----------



## duck_68

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Da gibt es keine Möglichkeit, da die Auswertung der Bögen zentral in Starnberg erfolgt - hat Euch doch der Kursleiter sicherlich gesagt... oder   klick



Ruf doch einfach mal in Starnberg an - die Telefonnummer steht am Ende des Links


----------



## michi2244

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Ruf doch einfach mal in Starnberg an - die Telefonnummer steht am Ende des Links



Servus !!

Brauste garnicht versuchen kriegste sowieso keine auskunft.
Da hilft nur eins abwarten und tee trinken.

Mfg Michi


----------



## Tillamook

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

In Thüringen bekommst du tel. auch keine Infos, jedoch dauert es bei uns max. 7 Tage bis du deine Unterlagen hast. |rolleyes


----------



## duck_68

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*



michi2244 schrieb:


> Servus !!
> 
> Brauste garnicht versuchen kriegste sowieso keine auskunft.
> Da hilft nur eins abwarten und tee trinken.
> 
> Mfg Michi



Ebend und desweegn steht da ja auch, dass die Korrekturdauer 3 - 5 Wochen ist..... es gibt halt immer ein paar ungeduldige.... Deine Mutter hat auch 9 Monate auf Dich gewartet, da wirst Du doch die 5 Wochen aushalten:m:m


----------



## flittchenbarsch

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

was wie wo
5 wochen sind ganzschön lang...
ich bin nicht ungeduldig, sondern eher normal
kumpel und ich ham leztens nen zander mit ziemlich genau 70cm nach 20 min. gefangen, des geht ab ez immer so |supergri. will endlich selber die angel in der hand halten.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

Es ist doch jedes Jahr das selbe. |rolleyes 

Ich kann Euch aber sehr gut verstehen, schließlich ging es mir seiner Zeit nicht anders. Es bleibt aber auch Euch nichts anderes Übrig als zu warten bis der große Umschlag in der Post ist. Und das kann noch so ca. 2-3 Wochen dauern.
auch wenn ihr dort Anruft wird es nicht schneller gehen. Leider.


----------



## Angler-Flo

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

Ganz ehrlich gesagt, finde ich es etwas lachhaft, was Ihr/Du da abziehst ... Ich weiß zwar nicht wie alt du bist, aber wenn du nicht gerade erst 12 bist, hättest Du deine Prüfung schon früher machen können, und konntest die Jahre davor auch nicht Angeln. Daher denke ich doch mal, dass du die nächsten 3-5 Wochen aushalten wirst/werden kannst bis Du den bescheid bekommst. Danach kannst du ja Dein Leben lang fischen. 
Außerdem haben auch ALLE andern angler aus Bayern 3-5 wochen gewartet, die bisher die Prüfung abgelegt haben. 
Ich z. B. auch!


----------



## flittchenbarsch

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

oh man, ich gebs auf...
hätte ich doch bloß meinen schein mit 12 gemacht
das leben ist nunmal kein ponnyhof, 
aber geritten wird trozdem


----------



## michi2244

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

Servus !!

@Martin
wobei wir wieder bei den thema "Beamte" sind.
Und außerdem sind es max.3 wochen.


----------



## duck_68

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

Wennst nen guten Draht zum Amt hast, gehts da auch recht flott


----------



## SC-Fischer

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Wennst nen guten Draht zum Amt hast, gehts da auch recht flott


 
Ja,genau.....|peinlich


----------



## Domi_br

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

@ flittchenbarsch, du kannst schon mal auf deine Gemeinde gehen und den Fischereischein beantragen. Ausgehändigt bekommst du ihn zwar erst wenn du dein Prüfungszeugnis hast. 
Aber so ersparst du dir wenigstens die warte zeit bis dein Schein ausgestellt wird, das kann nämlich auch noch mal dauern…

Aber nichts desto trotz: Glückwunsch zur bestanden Prüfung! 

Wo beabsichtigst du denn zu Angeln? Komme schließlich auch aus Mittelfranken #6


----------



## duck_68

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*



SC-Fischer schrieb:


> Ja,genau.....|peinlich



was ist Deiner Meinung nach daran "peinlich".... Findest Du es verwerflich, jemanden zu kennen, der auf der Gemeinde arbeitet|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## schrauber78

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

Ihr seid nicht zu beneiden. Unsere Prüflinge haben noch am gleichen Tag ihre Ergebnisse bekommen.


----------



## Schwarzangler69

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

Hatte hier in Nr (Essen) Morgens um 8,30 uhr Theorie die sofort ausgewertet wurde#6

Danach gab es die Praxis in der Reihenfolge der abgegebenen Fragebögen.

Wer also schnell beim ausfühlen war und bestanden hat konnte auch schnell noch Praxis machen.

War so gegen 12 Uhr mit allen fertig und um 13 Uhr im Bürgeramt wo mir sofort der 5 Jahrefischereischein ausgestellt wurde:vik:.

Gegen 14 uhr habe ich schon die Rute geschwungen.

Tja hier im Ruhrpott muss alles zack zack gehen.


----------



## ToxicToolz

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> was ist Deiner Meinung nach daran "peinlich".... Findest Du es verwerflich, jemanden zu kennen, der auf der Gemeinde arbeitet|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


 

Martin, Ich denke mal er findet es peinlich das nicht alle gleichschnell behandelt/bearbeitet werden...und es Mitarbeiter auf Behörden gibt die Ihren Freunden/Bekannten da etwas behilflich sein können....und das dann auch machen...

Nur SC-Fischer, muss Ich auch dazu sagen...Wenn Du die Möglichkeit hast, dann nutzt Du diese auch ... da bin Ich mir sicher...


----------



## SC-Fischer

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

mal eben zur Klarstellung meiner Aussage: Das "peinlich" bezog sich auf die Unterschiede in den einzelnen Bundesländern! Das Bayern sooo lange braucht,um die Bögen maschinell zu korrigieren finde ich "peinlich"#c
...aber wie schon gesagt,jeder musste,oder muss dadurch!
...wollte mit meiner mißverständlichen Aussage Niemanden zu Nahe treten!

Gruss SC-Fischer


----------



## hätzfelder

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

wir warten halt alle bleibt uns ja nix anderes über. vieleicht geht schon das osterangeln#h


----------



## sacki66

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

petri heil, 
ich habe heuer im stolzen alter von 43 die prüfung gemacht, nun kommt es auf die paar wochen auch nicht drauf an.
verwunderlich ist aber schon daß man z.b. in bayern 3-5 wochen wartezeit hat, woanders möglicherweise nicht.
ebenso verwunderlich: jemand hat geschrieben, vorher schon den angelschein beantragen, geht hier gar nicht.
auf anfrage bei meiner gemeinde wurde mir mitgeteilt daß zum AUSSTELLEN des scheins die urkunde vorzulegen ist (also nix mit nachreichen oder schon ausstellen und dann bekommen) und das ganze soll 3 (in worten drei) tage dauern.


----------



## duck_68

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*



SC-Fischer schrieb:


> mal eben zur Klarstellung meiner Aussage: Das "peinlich" bezog sich auf die Unterschiede in den einzelnen Bundesländern! Das Bayern sooo lange braucht,um die Bögen maschinell zu korrigieren finde ich "peinlich"#c
> ...aber wie schon gesagt,jeder musste,oder muss dadurch!
> ...wollte mit meiner mißverständlichen Aussage Niemanden zu Nahe treten!
> 
> Gruss SC-Fischer




Passt scho#6


----------



## hätzfelder

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*



sacki66 schrieb:


> petri heil,
> ich habe heuer im stolzen alter von 43 die prüfung gemacht, nun kommt es auf die paar wochen auch nicht drauf an.
> verwunderlich ist aber schon daß man z.b. in bayern 3-5 wochen wartezeit hat, woanders möglicherweise nicht.
> ebenso verwunderlich: jemand hat geschrieben, vorher schon den angelschein beantragen, geht hier gar nicht.
> auf anfrage bei meiner gemeinde wurde mir mitgeteilt daß zum AUSSTELLEN des scheins die urkunde vorzulegen ist (also nix mit nachreichen oder schon ausstellen und dann bekommen) und das ganze soll 3 (in worten drei) tage dauern.


hey ich hab heuer mit 59 die prüfung gemacht. üben wir uns in geduld|evil: aber nur noch mximal 3 wochen
in diesem sinne ein frohes petri heil


----------



## yummi

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*



sacki66 schrieb:


> verwunderlich ist aber schon daß man z.b. in bayern 3-5 wochen wartezeit hat, woanders möglicherweise nicht.



Ich habe zwar schon 1995 meinen Schein gemacht, aber auch bei mir ging es so wie bereits gepostet. Morgens Prüfung. Direkt im Anschluss praktisch und dann mit der Prüfungsurkunde zum Amt und den Fischereischein ausstellen lassen.

Alles zusammen evtl. 6 Stunden. Da ein paar Freunde im letzten Jahr noch ihren Schein gemacht haben, weiß ich auch das es in NRW immer noch so ist.

Schon komisch, wie unterschiedlich in unseren Bundesländern verfahren wird. Mich bekräftigt das aber nur in meiner Meinung vom Föderalismus. Wenn ich in unserem schönen Deutschland wegfahre, muss ich mich immer erst informieren, ob ich in München auch um 23 Uhr noch in den Supermarkt gehen kann wie hier in NRW, ob ich in Bremen noch rauchen darf und wenn ja, wo. (Zum Glück rauche ich nicht und brauche mir in diesem Bsp. keine Gedanken machen), usw usw........

Aber das ist ja ein anderes Thema.


----------



## hätzfelder

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

:m sind wir doch froh, dass dieses jahr nicht auch noch die post streikt so wie letztes jahr in der zeit als die prüfungsbescheide rausgingen!|evil:


----------



## hoizwurm

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

morgen kommts bestimmt hab da so ein gefühl :m
leider hatte ich das gefühl aber schon öfter  
wir werdens überleben jetz gings so lange ohne angeln #6


----------



## pekabe

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

@Hoizwurm:

Dein Wort in Gottes Gehörgang.

Habe auch mit 48 jetzt die Prüfung in München gemacht und stehe auch schon sehnsüchtig mit leeren Händen am Gewässerrand

:q:q:q:q

LG
Peter


----------



## SC-Fischer

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

...meiner Erfahrung nach,geht vor 3 Wochen gar nichts#t,ich musste damals fast 4 Wochen auf die ersehnte "Pappe" warten...das geht dann schon etwas an die Nerven,aber was soll´s früher oder später kommen die Zeugnisse....so oder so.......

Gruss SC-Fischer


----------



## Franz_16

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

Hallo,
wir bieten bei uns im Verein eine Prüfungsvorbereitung (Kurs) an. Im Rahmen dessen unterrichte ich dort auch. 
Erst heute habe ich mit zwei "Prüflingen" gesprochen: Bis dato hat noch niemand "Post bekommen". Es besteht also kein Grund zur Beunruhigung.

Ich erinnere mich aber noch gut daran, als ich 1997 selber auf men Prüfungszeugnis gewartet habe. Komisches Gefühl! 

In diesem Jahr habt ihr ja noch Glück, die aktuelle Wetterlage ist eh nicht so anglerfreundlich...Karpfen fressen kaum, Raubfische sind auch noch gesperrt... also was solls. Schlimmer wärs, wenn wir schon 20°C hätten, und alle ans Wasser rennen würden, und ihr könntet mangels Schein noch nicht los


----------



## Anemone

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

Also, ich habe direkt einen Tag nach der Prüfung beim Amt angerufen und habe dort gefragt, wielange es dauern wird, bis ich meinen Schein bekomme. Die Tante am Telefon meinte, der würde mir direkt vor Ort ausgestellt.

Ich also direkt dahin, die im Bezirksrathaus wussten nix davon (meinten auch "ein paar Wochen").

Ein Bisl Stunk gemacht, dass ich extra wegen der Telefon-Tante soo schnell gekommen bin und etwas gebohrt, dass die Organisation und Kommunikation bei der Stadt Köln ja nicht so der Knaller ist... :q

Siehe da: alles ging zackzack. Die hat den blauen Schein ausgefüllt, sich für das Chaos entschuldigt, fertig!

... und ich war happy! :m


----------



## SC-Fischer

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*



Anemone schrieb:


> Also, ich habe direkt einen Tag nach der Prüfung beim Amt angerufen und habe dort gefragt, wielange es dauern wird, bis ich meinen Schein bekomme. Die Tante am Telefon meinte, der würde mir direkt vor Ort ausgestellt.
> 
> Ich also direkt dahin, die im Bezirksrathaus wussten nix davon (meinten auch "ein paar Wochen").
> 
> Ein Bisl Stunk gemacht, dass ich extra wegen der Telefon-Tante soo schnell gekommen bin und etwas gebohrt, dass die Organisation und Kommunikation bei der Stadt Köln ja nicht so der Knaller ist... :q
> 
> Siehe da: alles ging zackzack. Die hat den blauen Schein ausgefüllt, sich für das Chaos entschuldigt, fertig!
> 
> ... und ich war happy! :m


 

...tja alles schön und gut,wenn man nicht in Bayern wohnt!|schlafen...bei uns ist das alles gaaaaaaaaaanz anders#d


----------



## Gnilbias

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

Sers'n alle miteinander!

Irgendwie hab' ich das Gefühl, dass heute was gehen könnte. Ich weiß nicht warum aber die meisten (Augsburger), die ich befragt habe, haben das Prüfungszeugnis in den letzten Jahren immer Ende März erhalten. Drum hoffe ich dass dieses ungeduldige Warten bald ein Ende hat.


----------



## hoizwurm

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

also ich hab nix bekommen heute :v
:c:c:c


----------



## michi2244

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

und ich auch noch net

Die warterei ist einfach zum :v


----------



## Gnilbias

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

So ein Mist. Jetzt habe ich so gehofft. Irgendwie hatte ich heut' ein gutes Gefühl. Aber außer Spesen (Rechnungen) und Werbung ist heut nix in der Post drin gwesen.


----------



## pekabe

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

...auch bei mir Ebbe im Briefkasten!



Ciao
Peter


----------



## Marde

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

Naja nachdem am Samstag drei Wochen um sind, denke ich wir können in der nächsten Woche mit der ersehnten Urkunde rechnen, da es meines wissens in den letzten Jahren immer ca 3-4 wochen gedauert hat - Abgesehen vom letzten Jahr, wo man 5 Wochen warten musste, was aber am bereits erwähnten Poststreik und den dazwischen liegenden Ferien lag.

Vielleicht mit viel Daumendrücken kommts ja schon am Samstag #6

Beste Grüße und viel Durchhaltevermögen
Marcus


----------



## Gnilbias

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*



Marde schrieb:


> Vielleicht mit viel Daumendrücken kommts ja schon am Samstag #6



Ich drück mit! #h

Gruß Andreas


----------



## sindymax

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

Hallo Gemeinde,

macht euch lieber mal Gedanken darüber, wo Ihr anschließend fischen wollt. Die Wartezeit lässt sich nicht beeinflussen. Das habe ich damals mit 5 Wochen am eigenen Leib erfahren müssen. 

Ich kann euch aber sagen, dass man danach stolz behaupten kann, seinen Schein ehrlich und vorallem nachhaltig erworben zu haben. Man gehört jetzt zu denen, die sich durch das langwierige Prozedere gekämpft haben. 

Also --> Überlegen WO angeln!!! --> Stolz sein auf das, was man geschafft hat

Kann es übrigens auch kaum erwarten, dass die diesjährigen Zeugnisse kommen, damit die "Marde" endlich mit mir zum fischen kann |uhoh:


----------



## hätzfelder

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

war nix im briefkasten#d:c


----------



## MetBen

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

bei mir auch net, hoff mal diese woche ist es soweit, spätestens Mittwoch *hoffich*


----------



## Der_Baer_2008

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

also bei mir hats 2 min gedauert..  
hab gesgat da sich dringend weg muss und sie haben ihn vorgezogen korrigiert (was sie nicht brauchten 60 punkte ) und mir das zeugnis gegeben


----------



## forellenfischer1

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

ich bin auch schon so aufgeregt.ich hab bei maisach die prüfung gemacht, wir haben danach die lösungen bekommen und ich hab mit 2 fehler bestanden.wie liefs bei euch so???


----------



## bolban

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*



flittchenbarsch schrieb:


> Bei genauerer recherche kam dann noch raus, dass so ein bogen erst noch nach starnberg muss, bevor er von dort ausgewertet zu mir kommt.
> 
> mfg, flittchenbarsch



Des war 1993 bei mir auch schon so, aber irgendwann kommt dann die Post aus Starnberg, Geduld.

Der Hecht,Zander und Aal sind ja eh noch zu.

ade
bolban


----------



## Grave247

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

Servus,

Prüfung hatte ich in Bamberg, warte zwar auch noch gespannt drauf, aber man muss eben geduldig sein.

@sindymax

Da muss ich dir recht geben, überlegt euch wo ich angeln wollt.
Ich bin mir da auch noch unsicher, welcher Verein etc.
Denke mal in machen wirds auch erstmal nicht so prickelnd aussehen zwecks Jahreskarten oder? Denke oft werden die schon weg sein....


----------



## Devin

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

Servus zusammen.

Ich wär schon soweit. Bin im Verein angemeldet, hab mir meine Jahreskarte für's Gewässer schon ausgesucht, die Ausrüstung ist schon fast komplett...
Jetzt wart ich nur noch auf das blöde Zeugnis :e
Hoffen wir dass unsere netten oberbayrischen Beamten am Freitag ihren Schreibtisch sauber gemacht und die Ergebnisse rausgeschickt haben!
Diese Woche soll ja auch das Wetter schön werden...
Ich drück uns die Daumen  #6


----------



## Forellen-tretzer

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

wau nicht schlecht lauter heiße neulinge die es nicht mehr ab warten können,
die sind richtig geil aufs fischen das verste ich gut,
ich war genauso aber wenn mann vor dem briefkasten hockt wirds auch nicht besser eher schlimmer das ist alls ob mann im entzug wäre .

kopf hoch es kommt. früher oder später und dan wenn es im briefkasten liegt ist das als wenn einer im lotto gewonnen hat, einfach geil.

wünsche alle neulinge ein richtig lautes PETRI HEIL FÜR 2009

mfg


----------



## sindymax

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*



Grave247 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Prüfung hatte ich in Bamberg, warte zwar auch noch gespannt drauf, aber man muss eben geduldig sein.
> 
> @sindymax
> 
> Da muss ich dir recht geben, überlegt euch wo ich angeln wollt.
> Ich bin mir da auch noch unsicher, welcher Verein etc.
> Denke mal in machen wirds auch erstmal nicht so prickelnd aussehen zwecks Jahreskarten oder? Denke oft werden die schon weg sein....



Da geb ich dir jetzt recht! Das mit den Vereinen ist so eine Sache. Aber ich würde jedem empfehlen, erstmal an die "öffentlichen" Gewässer zu gehen, um die Vorlieben beim Fischen zu erkennen. Als ich meinen Schein gemacht habe, konnte ich es kaum erwarten, die dicksten Karpfen an Land zu bekommen. Mittlerweile schwing ich meine Ruten dann doch lieber. 

Was ich damit sagen will ist folgendes: Wer sich ohne Praxiserfahrung in einen Verein "einkauft", kann schnell enttäuscht werden und unnötig viel Geld in den Wind blasen. 

Man muss am Anfang in keinem Verein sein. Der Fangerfolg kommt auch ohne...

BITTE schnell einschreiben, wenn die Zeugnisse kommen !!!


----------



## hätzfelder

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

außer einem dicken katalog von "AngelDomäne" war nichts im kasten. aber eine tolle rothaarige auf dem cover. studier ich eben mal den katalog.

servus


----------



## MetBen

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

Bei mir genauso


----------



## Frankenangler

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

Hallo,

mal eine kleine Info am rande.

Habt Ihr schon das Polizeilicheführungszeugniss beantragt??|bigeyes|kopfkrat


Gruß

Martin


----------



## hoizwurm

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

morgen bestimmt |gaehn:|gaehn:


----------



## Gü.a.Pa.

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

@Frankenangler

Zu was das Polizeiliche Führungszeugnis ???#c


----------



## Frankenangler

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

Hallo,

das nicht jeder Schwarzangler einen Schein Bekommt-
Meine Frau hat heuer auch den Schein gemacht und in Schwabach braucht man z.B. ein Führungszeugniss.
Erkundigt euch mal auf der Gemeinde.


Gruß

Martin


----------



## Gü.a.Pa.

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

@frankenfischer

Du meinst wohl bei der Aufnahme in den (einen) Verein !!

Bei uns im Verein ist bei der Aufnahme kein Führungszeugnis Notwendig. Einen Erlaubnisschein bekommt nur wer einen stattlichen gültigen Fischereischein vorlegen kann.

#h


----------



## Frankenangler

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

nein nicht für den Verein.

Die Stadt Schwabach stellt den Fischereischein nur mit Aktuellen Führungszeigniss aus,


Gruß

Martin


----------



## Der_Baer_2008

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*



Stagger Lee schrieb:


> Hallo baer, kann es womöglich daran liegen daß du vielleicht nicht in Bayern zu Hause bist ????????



kann seein.. 



Stagger Lee schrieb:


> Im Übrigen ist der ganz klar im Vorteil, der lesen kann.



hast du nichts anderes zu tun als hier anzufangen rumzustänkern ?


----------



## Gü.a.Pa.

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

@ Frankenangler
Das braucht man bei uns nicht ,wir sind eine kleine Gemeinde.
#h


----------



## Devin

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

In so ner kriminellen Gegend wie Schwabach würd ich auch ein Führungszeugnis verlangen! :q

Bei uns braucht man keins. Hab heute bei unserer Gemeinde angerufen. Paßbild, 20 Minuten Zeit und gut is.
Wir sind auch eine sehr kleine Gemeinde. Wenn du bei uns was anstellst, weiß der Bürgermeister höchst persönlich drüber Bescheid. :q
Somit ist ein Führungszeugnis gar nicht nötig.


----------



## forellenfischer1

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

ich glaub, dass ich mit 16 kein führungszeugnis brauche oder???jeden tag wirds schlimmer, wann kommt den jetzt dieses besch... zeugnis


----------



## forellenfischer1

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

da bin ich ja mal echt gespannt obs heute dabei ist.


----------



## Gnilbias

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

Hi,

das mit dem polizeilichen Führungszeugnis ja oder nein liegt je nach Gemeinde an der Auslegung der Gesetzeslage. Bei uns in Bayern zum Beispiel, heißt es im Bayerischen Fischereigesetz (BayFiG)
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]
[/FONT]Artikel 67[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]*
*(1) Sachlich[/FONT] zuständig für die Erteilung des Fischereischeins sind die Gemeinden.
(2) *Der Fischereischein kann Personen versagt werden*,
1. die in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland keinen Wohnsitz haben oder
2. *bei denen Tatsachen vorliegen, welche die Annahme rechtfertigen, dass sie zur ordnungsgemäßen Ausübung des Fischfangs ungeeignet sind.*

Da wollen die sich manche Gemeinden halt absichern! Kann man auch verstehen.
Ein einheitliche Regelung wär aber bestimmt von Vorteil.

Außerdem, könnte mal einer denen in Starnberg in den Allerw.....ten treten. Ich will endlich das Zeugnis haben. Dann kann ich endlich, auch ohne Führungszeugnis (Augsburg), meinen Schein beantragen.


----------



## peter12345

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

Hab heute bei mir geschaut... War nichts.
Und wie stets bei euch?


----------



## Marde

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

leider auch bei mir nichts.

ich freu mich ja schon wahnsinnig auf die ersten 
Aprilscherze morgen


----------



## Grave247

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

ebenfalls nichts


----------



## Wurmbader70

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

die Wartezeit könnte man ja zum lernen nutzen, deutsche Sprache und Rechtschreibung zum Beispiel :m


----------



## Mikesch

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*



Marde schrieb:


> leider auch bei mir nichts.
> 
> ich freu mich ja schon wahnsinnig auf die ersten
> Aprilscherze morgen


Hast du dein Führungszeugnis schon beantragt?
Ist in München erforderlich, kein Aprilscherz.


----------



## Wurmbader70

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

in Sachsen-Anhalt auch .... Führungszeugnis oder eidesstattliche Erklärung, daß keine Einträge vorliegen...


----------



## Marde

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*



mikesch schrieb:


> Hast du dein Führungszeugnis schon beantragt?
> Ist in München erforderlich, kein Aprilscherz.



kann gefordert werden, muss aber nicht. Ich kenne bis jetzt keinen der eines vorzeigen musste und bevor ich die 13 euro um sonst ausgebe, warte ich lieber.


----------



## fi1eblade

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

      [URL]http://www.lfl.bayern.de/ifi/


*Staatl. Fischerprüfung 2009 
Die Zeugnisse werden noch vor Ostern zugestellt.*

* :vik:
*
  [/URL]


----------



## Mikesch

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*



Marde schrieb:


> kann gefordert werden, muss aber nicht. Ich kenne bis jetzt keinen der eines vorzeigen musste und bevor ich die 13 euro um sonst ausgebe, warte ich lieber.


Hast du im Kreisverwaltungsreferat nachgefragt?


----------



## Marde

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*



mikesch schrieb:


> Hast du im Kreisverwaltungsreferat nachgefragt?



auf den seiten der stadt münchen kann man die info bekommen.(bei "Bitte mitbringen") dort ist kein Führungszeugnis aufgeführt.

http://www.muenchen.de/Rathaus/kvr/ordnung/jagd_fischerei/116496/fischereischein.html

Und bei meinen Bekannten wurde es wie gesagt auch nicht verlangt, von daher gehe ich zunächst davon aus dass ich auch keines benötigen werde.

Leider ist das KVR heute telefonisch nicht erreichbar, aber ich werde morgen dort nochmal anrufen und die infos hier weitergeben.


----------



## RheinBarbe

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*



Wurmbader70 schrieb:


> in Sachsen-Anhalt auch .... Führungszeugnis oder eidesstattliche Erklärung, daß keine Einträge vorliegen...


Sowas braucht man heutztage für nen Angelschein? ;+


----------



## hätzfelder

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

bei mir war auch nix im briefkasten nur werbung von tchibo


----------



## Steve Deluxe

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

also ich habe bei uns in der gemeinde schon angerufen und da bra8cht man nur ausweis und passbild(ich wohne in bayern)


----------



## Grave247

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*



Wurmbader70 schrieb:


> die Wartezeit könnte man ja zum lernen nutzen, deutsche Sprache und Rechtschreibung zum Beispiel :m




Na wie meinst du das nun wieder ?
Ich sehe eigentlich wenig Grund zum Meckern.

Gruß


----------



## peter12345

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

Braucht man jetzt ein Führungszeugniss oder nicht?
Oder hat schon mal jemand von euch der schon einen Schein hat ein Führungszeugnis gebraucht?


----------



## Frankenangler

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

Guten Abend,

ich habe 1997 den Schein gemacht habe kein Zeugniss gebraucht .

Meine Frau hat 2009 die Prüfung abgelegt und braucht das Führungszeugniss das die Stadt Schwabach einen Fischereischein ausstellt.

Die Berarbeitung des Zeugniss dauert ca 1-2Wochen und Kostet 13 Euro.

Gruß

Martin


----------



## forellenfischer1

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

Bei mir auch nichts.des ist doch nicht so schwer das zu korregieren.die lassen sich zeit, werden ja nach stunden bezahlt.


----------



## Gnilbias

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

Bei mir war gestern auch noch nix im Briefkasten.  Die in Starnberg sind echte |schlafen. 

So hoffe ich halt auf heute und habe meine erforderlichen "7 Sachen" schon mal zusammen gepack. Bei uns in Augsburg braucht man lt. Internetauskunft der Fischereibehörde:


Prüfungszeugnis der Fischerprüfung im Original
Personalausweis
1 aktuelles Passbild
Bargeld oder ec-Karte
 Der Fischereischein ist von der Person, für die er ausgestellt worden ist, persönlich abzuholen.


Na, und wie ich den schnellstens abhole #6 

und dann ab zum #:


----------



## forellenfischer1

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

Jup, hoff ma alle auf heute und wenn nicht dann auf morgen oder wer weiß wie lang.


----------



## Gnilbias

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

Hier ein Aprilscherz, höchst wahrscheinlich.
Bitte nur mit starken Nerven anklicksen.


Da lang!


----------



## Devin

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

Hab gestern mal ne E-mail nach Starnberg geschrieben. Bis jetzt noch keine Antwort.
Ein Kumpel hat daraufhin dort angerufen. Die Dame am Telefon hat gemeint, die Prüfungsergebnisse werden an eine Druckerei weitergeleitet, welche dann die Zeugnisse druckt und verschickt. Sie hätten allerdings keinen Einfluss darauf wann die Post rausgeht.
Nach Einschätzung der Dame müssten die Zeugnisse allerdings - jetzt haltet euch fest:
diese oder nächste Woche kommen!! #d
Super, bin jetzt genau so schlau wie vorher.
Also weiterwarten....


----------



## hätzfelder

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

HURRA, HURRA, HURRA, wieder nur werbung im briefkasten. es stimmt schon, dass die urkunden bei einer "sicherheitsdruckerei" gedruckt (einbeck?) und von dort auch versand werden. und der wo jetzt schreit er hat sie, vorsicht 1.april.


----------



## Gnilbias

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

Bei mir war auch nix da. Den vermalledeiten Aprilschicker wenn ich erwische. Den mach ich zu Köder für Schlammpeitzger.


----------



## MetBen

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

auch nix #c


----------



## forellenfischer1

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

bei mir ebenfalls.


----------



## Gnilbias

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

Aber morgen .... da gucken wir wieder in den Kasten und  :vmir is jetzt schon ganz übel von der ewigen wa(r)terei; also #d ne, ne, ne .....
Die Starnberger oder die Drucker hocken bestimmt da und lachen sich Eins, während wir die Kriese kriegen.


----------



## forellenfischer1

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

aber das glaub ich auch


----------



## SC-Fischer

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

Die Starnberger lasen sich echt ganz schön feiern#d#d#d,bei diesem schönen Wetter könnten alle "neuen" wirklich gut Ihren ersten Ansitz wagen....aber NEIN,es soll noch nicht sein.....#q
Durchhalten ist die Parole#6

Gruss  SC-Fischer


----------



## forellenfischer1

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

Mal wieder hoffen auf heute


----------



## Gnilbias

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

... steht da heute im Augsburger Tagblatt, dass im Postverteilzentrum Gersthofen, welches für uns zuständig ist, aus ein paar Briefen ein komisches Pulver rieselte. Das Pulver löste Hustenreiz und Hautrötungen aus. Die komplette Bude wurde evakuiert. Später haben sie dann festgestellt, dass irgendwelche Schlaumeier einen Pulverlöscher in einen Briefkasten entleert haben und das Pulver daher stammt; es eigentlich nur so was ähnliches wie Backpulver ist. 

Ende vom Lied: 100.000 Briefe (in Worten: Einhunderttausend) haben ein bis zwei Tage Verspätung. Wenn da die Zeugnisse dabei waren? :c

Quelle


----------



## pekabe

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

12:45:

München: Sonne, 15 Grad - nix im Briefkasten!

|evil:#d#d

LG
Peter


----------



## Gnilbias

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

Briefträger war grad da. 

Nix dabei: #q:e|krank:|gr::v#q


----------



## Devin

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

Hab grad folgende E-mail erhalten:


> Sehr geehrter Herr Name tut nix zur Sache ,
> 
> in der Regel dauert die Erstellung der Ergebnisse in Form von Bescheid oder Zeugnis 3 - 5 Wochen.
> 
> Erfreulicherweise darf ich Ihnen mitteilen, dass diese bereits zur Post gebracht wurden.
> 
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> Auch der Name tut nix zur Sache
> Landesanstalt für Landwirtschaft
> - Institut für Fischerei -
> Arbeitsbereich Fischerprüfung
> Weilheimer Str. 8
> 82319 Starnberg
> 
> Besuchen Sie uns am Tag der offenen Tür am Sonntag, den 28. Juni 2009 in Freising!
> Weitere Infomationen mit Programm, Aktionen und Anfahrtsskizze finden Sie im Internet
> unter http://www.lfl.bayern.de/ oder auch direkt unter
> 
> http://www.lfl.bayern.de/aktuelles/34861/
> 
> Wir freuen uns auf Ihren Besuch!


Müsste also bis zum Samstag da sein! :vik:


----------



## Gnilbias

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

Cool! Vielen Dank Devin, hast du echt super gemacht. Das heißt, dass wir hoffentlich alle am Montag Abend im Besitz des langersehnten und heißbegehrten Scheins sind.


----------



## Marde

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

das hört sich doch super an!:m

ach und ich hab mich erkundigt beim kvr in münchen benötigt man kein führungszeugnis.


----------



## Steve Deluxe

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

hi.
ich habe mich hier noch nicht richtig eingelesen, zu faul , und würde gerne wissen ob das zeugnis bei allen am selben tag kommt oder nacheinander abgeschickt wird.


----------



## pekabe

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*



Marde schrieb:


> das hört sich doch super an!:m
> 
> ach und ich hab mich erkundigt beim kvr in münchen benötigt man kein führungszeugnis.




....wann treffen wir uns denn dann da?

:q:q:q:q:q

LG
Peter


----------



## Hechtspezl

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

Hi miteinander 

hab auch am 7 März die Prüfung gmacht hab nur 4 Fehler ghabt bin ma aba etz selber nimmer sicher ob ich alle striche gmacht hab.#q

kanns a scho nimmer erwarten bis die Urkunde kommt


----------



## Raptor660

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

Hallo,

Ein Bekannter hat am Dienstag schon bescheid bekommen das er Durchgefallen ist.
Er hat vergessen das letzte Blatt zu machen. Blöd#d
Na ja, selber schuld....
Mein Postkasten ist bis heute auch leer:c
Warte auch schon sehnsüchtig|uhoh:

Sonnige Grüße aus Regensburg:vik:
Tobi


----------



## sindymax

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

An die Münchner,

wenn das Zeugnis morgen kommt, müssen wir schnell sein. Bis 12 Uhr muss die Wartenummer gezogen sein. Evtl. kann man dann schon am WE zum heiß ersehnten Fischertrip aufbrechen. 

Ich drück euch allen die Daumen #6

@Marde: MACH DEINE FOTOS !!! SONST GEH ICH ALLEINE ANGELN !!!!! :r

@MUTTER von Marde: Man(n) muss Prioritäten setzen  Bin dafür morgen schon um 9 Uhr da (insider) |smash:


----------



## peter12345

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

Bei mir wirds nichts...
fahr erste oche vor Ostern weg #q 
also das heißt leider : 2. woche :r:r
wünsch euch bis dahin viel spaß beim fischen...


----------



## hätzfelder

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

nix war heute im briefkasten,:c noch nicht mal werbung #d


----------



## Hechtspezl

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

langsam bin a ich das Warten satt 

zeit das des ding endlich kommt a wenn i scho als jungangler fischen darf aber halt net allein


----------



## Gnilbias

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*



Raptor660 schrieb:


> ...
> am Dienstag schon bescheid bekommen das er Durchgefallen ist.
> ...



Das die "Durchfallbrieflein" schon gekommen sind, habe ich auch gehört. Ich wünsche allen die es diesmal nicht gepack haben den Mut sich zur Nachprüfung anzumelden. Dann klappt's bestimmt. #6 Nur nicht aufgeben. Denn aufgeben heißt verlieren und das muss doch nicht sein. Ihr schafft das, locker.

Gruß vom Andi, aus Augsburg

P.S.: ... und alle anderen Bayern warten weiter geduldig auf Ihr Zeugnis; aber auch die hat Grenzen! :g


----------



## hätzfelder

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

hy andi bischt du aus pferse?


----------



## peter12345

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

Tja bei mir ist noch kein "Brieflein" gekommen...
D. h ...
Ich bin nicht durchgefallen :vik: :vik: :g|stolz:


----------



## Gnilbias

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!


----------



## Beni266

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

hab das zeugniss - bin auf em rathaus - petri heil


----------



## SC-Fischer

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

Auch von mir einen recht Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!

an alle neuen Fischereischeininhaber!#6#6#6#:#:#:

Gruss  SC-Fischer


----------



## sacki66

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

... habe leider auch noch keine post


----------



## Stivio83

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

Jawoll endlich es ist gekommen!!!|bla::q:qhab mein Prüfungszeugnis... :vik:bin natürlich gleich zur meiner gemeinde und tja pech gehabt ich muss ne junge tussi erwischen die so gar kein bock zum arbeiten hatte|krach: supi jetzt erst  noch bis montag warten aber dann#6.... hehehehe alle die scho heut können a guads petri heil!!!


----------



## Hechtspezl

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

So ein mist mein Postbote kommt erst immer so um 4 Uhr *abends*
des nervt langsam aber ich geb die Hoffnung dass es heute kommt net auf


----------



## ToxicToolz

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*



Hechtspezl schrieb:


> So ein mist mein Postbote kommt erst immer so um 4 Uhr *abends*


 

Dat ist bei mir aber "NACHT" ... Na der is ja bemüht :q:q:q , seinen Arbeitsplatz zu behalten ... #6


----------



## Raptor660

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

Postmann war gerade da.|bigeyes

Jippy habe auch endlich mein Zeugnis bekommen|laola:|laola:
Am Montag gehts gleich zur Gemeinde und dann
ab zum See#a


----------



## Hechtspezl

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

Du weißt scho was ich gmeit hab 

halt 16 Uhr


----------



## pekabe

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

*YEAH!*

Anruf von meiner Frau grade eben:

*"Es ist da!"*

Ich gehe dann Dienstag nachmittag aufs Münchner Kreisverwaltungsreferat und hol mir meinen Schein.

:vik::vik::vik:

LG
Peter

PS: Braucht jemand am Osterwochenende rund um München einen absoluten Anfänger als Angelbegleiter? |supergri|supergri


----------



## Taubertalfischer

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

JA meins ist auch da.
bin auch gleich um 11.15 uhr auf die gemeinde da sie ja bis 12.00 uhr offen haben. da sagte die super schnelle Dame |kopfkrat nöö es ist ja schon so spät kannst es am dinstag abholen #q
naja geht auch vorbei


----------



## Hechtspezl

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

Glückwunsch an alle die die Prüfung bestanden haben und den Fischereischein schon haben.

und ein kräftige petri heil


----------



## steffgl

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

Mist bei uns kommt die post erst um halb 4 dann ist die gemeinde schon zu und am Sonntag ist Anfischen im Verein.

Aber Montag gehts dann sofort los .

Allen anderen Petri Heil


----------



## peter12345

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

mein zeugniss is auch da!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Steve Deluxe

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

ich hab es auch endlich

heute war es da!!!!!!!!!!!

aber das komische; da war nur das prüfungszeugnis, sonst nix.
nicht einmal wie viele fehler ich hatte. na ja weis es ja trotzdem : 0 fehler:m

aber trotzden finde ich das etwas komisch, war bei euch nix auser dem zuegnis dabei?


----------



## Raptor660

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

Bei mir ist auch nur das Zeugnis dabei.


----------



## Raptor660

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

Weis wer was der Schein bei der Gemeinde 
oder Stadt kostet?|kopfkrat


----------



## Steve Deluxe

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

bei uns in bayern für 5 jahre 60 euro und für immer 300( so ist das zumindest bei mir , ich bin 14 aber das ist je nach alter)


----------



## Gnilbias

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*



Steve Deluxe schrieb:


> bei uns in bayern für 5 jahre 60 euro und für immer 300( so ist das zumindest bei mir , ich bin 14 aber das ist je nach alter)



Hallo Steve,
nach § 8 der AVIG beträgt 
die Fischereiabgabe
(1) Bei Zahlung für fünf aufeinanderfolgende Jahre beträgt die Fischereiabgabe 40 Euro.
Da musst du also 20,00 Euronen Gebühr abdrücken. Aber beim Verlängern kostet es meist nur noch 5,-- € (sprich 45,--€). Passt also schon.
Der Lebenszeitschein ist mit 300,-- Tacken geanz schön teuer.


----------



## Köfi83

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

Hallo alle zusammen

Wie ist denn das darf man auch schon nur mit dem Wisch fischen oder muss ma sich erst den Schein Ausstellen lassen.
Habe nämlich die Post zu spät gesehen und die Gemeinde hatte scho zu muss ich halt am montag hin.

Wird das nicht am gleichen tag ausgestellt wenn man hin geht?

Gruß Köfi#6


----------



## Beni266

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

grad schon  3 std angeln gewesen - uuuund mein erster fisch - 40 cm aland 

petri an alle


----------



## Hechtspezl

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

Endlich hat das Warten ein ende.

MEINS IS A KOMMA

Und die Kosten für einen 5 -jährigen belaufen sich auf 40 Euro + 35 Euro bearbeitung
Lebenslangen bekommst wennst 300 Euro + 35 Euro hinblätterst


----------



## Crotalus

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*



Köfi83 schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen
> 
> Wie ist denn das darf man auch schon nur mit dem Wisch fischen oder muss ma sich erst den Schein Ausstellen lassen.
> Habe nämlich die Post zu spät gesehen und die Gemeinde hatte scho zu muss ich halt am montag hin.
> 
> Wird das nicht am gleichen tag ausgestellt wenn man hin geht?
> 
> Gruß Köfi#6



Du hast gerade erst die Prüfung gemacht und stellst allen ernstes so eine Frage |uhoh:
Natürlich nicht! Du brauchst den Fischereischein, die Urkunde reicht natürlich nicht aus. Du brauchst aber die Urkunde, um den Schein überhaupt zu beantragen^^


----------



## hätzfelder

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

#v#v|jump:endlich is er da:vik:


----------



## hätzfelder

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

:a|jump::s#::#2:|laola:
also meiner kostet 35€ gebühr plus fischereiabgabe auf lebenszeit 64€ somit bin ich mit 99€ dabei.


----------



## MetBen

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

heute auch Post aus Starnberg bekommen ...

BESTANDEN!!! :vik:

wusst ich zwar schon nach der Prüfung, aber "offiziell" ists halt doch erst nach dem man das Din A4 Blatt vor sich hat


----------



## sacki66

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

ich habe ein paar stunden zu früh geantwortet...

nun ist mein´s auch daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.... freuuuuuuuuuu

ich denke mal viele werden morgen noch die erfreuliche post bekommen.... 

(ps) mein kumpel hat mich gleich erschreckt... sein sohn hat das heute auch bekommen.. natürlich dina 4 umschlag...
er hat gemeint: wenn ein normaler brief kommt heißt das nicht bestanden...


----------



## michi2244

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

Na dann schliess ich mich doch mal an.

|laola:|laola:
ENDLICH DA
|laola:|laola:
Hat ja ganz schön lange gedauert.


----------



## Devin

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:
DA IST DAS DING!!!!!!
:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:

 Petri Heil euch allen!! Man sieht sich am Wasser!!

Viele Grüße
Devin


----------



## forellenfischer1

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

Meins ist auch da!!!Den schein kann ich erst mittwochs holen, unsere besch... gemeinde


----------



## MetBen

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*



forellenfischer1 schrieb:


> Meins ist auch da!!!Den schein kann ich erst mittwochs holen, unsere besch... gemeinde





Wohnst du auch bei Waldbüttelbrunn? Geht mir nämlich genauso, ich kann auch nur Mittwochs auf die Gemeinde zum abholen...


----------



## duck_68

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

....Glückwunsch!! und wie lange hat's gedauert?? 4 Wochen


----------



## michi2244

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> ....Glückwunsch!! und wie lange hat's gedauert?? 4 Wochen



servus Martin

Wurde am 27.03.09 im Starnberg abgestempelt.
Wenn man bedenkt 20 Tage korrigieren und dann noch 7 Tage Postweg da würde ich gerne arbeiten.(nicht falsch verstehen)


----------



## Grave247

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

Jawohl, bei mir ist es auch angekommen.

Mal am Montag in aller Ruhe zur Stadt gehen und schauen wie lange die da noch brauchen.


Gruss aus Forchheim


----------



## duck_68

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*



michi2244 schrieb:


> servus Martin
> 
> Wurde am 27.03.09 im Starnberg abgestempelt.
> Wenn man bedenkt 20 Tage korrigieren und dann noch 7 Tage Postweg da würde ich gerne arbeiten.(nicht falsch verstehen)



Wobei ich denke, dass die Bögen automatisch kontrolliert wurden und nur die "unleserlichen" manuell geprüft wurden.....


----------



## forellenfischer1

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

MetBen
wo ist dass denn??? nein unsere gemeinde hat nur vormittags offen und ich bin bis mittwoch im angelparadies herrhausen


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

jamann meins is auch da!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## duck_68

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*



forellenfischer1 schrieb:


> MetBen
> wo ist dass denn??? nein unsere gemeinde hat nur vormittags offen und ich bin bis mittwoch im angelparadies herrhausen



....Du fischst doch dort nicht etwa ohne Schein|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## MetBen

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*



forellenfischer1 schrieb:


> MetBen
> wo ist dass denn??? nein unsere gemeinde hat nur vormittags offen und ich bin bis mittwoch im angelparadies herrhausen



das ist bei Würzburg 
die Gemeinde hat solche Öffnungszeiten:
Mo. – Do. 8.00 Uhr - 13.00 Uhr, 
Mi. 15.00 Uhr - 18.00 Uhr, 
Fr. 8.00 Uhr - 12.00 Uhr

und da ich von 6.40 bis 16.30 arbeiten muss ist halt bei mir nur der Mittwoch frei.
Dachte weil du oben geschrieben hast geht erst Mittwoch, dass du das selbe "Schicksal" wie ich hast


----------



## forellenfischer1

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

Genau die gleichen öffnungszeiten hat unsere gemeinde auch.
@ martin obelt
Nein. noch hab ich den Jugendfischereischein.


----------



## ganni

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

Glückwunsch an alle die bestanden haben :m


----------



## fisch180374

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

hab ihn seit gestern auch endlich in händen!!! heute gleich mal an den see. Und das auch gleich mit einen 40cm karpfen für den anfang schon erfolgreich#6 wär ja schon glücklich gewesen das überhaupt was beißt :vik:


----------



## Manuel1902

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

Also meine Zeugnis ist auch am Freitag gekommen, bin dann gleich auf die Gemeinde und 20 Minuten später hatte ich das gute Ding in der Hand.

Da die Fragebögen Automatisch korigiert werden denke ich mir das der Computer wohl Bj. 1856 is also dauerts einfach länger.

Nein jetzt mit ernst, ich denke das es mit der Momentanen Raubfisch verbot zu tun hat, das die Anfänger nicht verleitet werden irgend welche Fehler zu machen, wäre ja möglich. Hab ich auch nur gehört könnte aber sein.


----------



## lachsack

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

Das Zeugnis von meiner Freundin ist noch nicht gekommen!
Habt ihr es alles schon bekommen oder ist noch einer der es nicht hat?
Wir kommen aus Weiden, ich denk mal dass es Wohnort abhängig ist. Mein Zeugniss kam damals auch 3 Tage später, obwohl ein Freund von mir der nur 30km von mir weg wohnt es schon früher erhalten hat


----------



## Streber

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

Habe heute früh meinen Schein auf der Gemeinde abgeholt.
Morgen geht´s dann das erste mal ans Wasser. 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle die auch die Prüfung bestanden haben.


----------



## SC-Fischer

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*



Streber schrieb:


> Habe heute früh meinen Schein auf der Gemeinde abgeholt.
> Morgen geht´s dann das erste mal ans Wasser.
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle die auch die Prüfung bestanden haben.


 
na dann viel Spass und vor allem  PETRI HEIL

Gruss SC-Fischer


----------



## pekabe

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

So, hab mir heute auch den Schein auf dem KVR in München geholt.

Die Stelle ist gut versteckt im Neubau und es irrten viele Neufischer da rum.

Der Vorgang selbst war kurz und schmerzlos:

Antrag ausgefüllt, Prüfungszeugnis in Kopie abgegeben und Original vorgezeit.
Dann zur Kasse und 128 (Fischereiabgabe auf Lebenszeit) und 35 Euro (Gebühr) bezahlt. Als ich zu der Dame zurückkam war mein Schein fertig und nun schlummert er in meiner Brieftasche.

Nix Führungszeugnis, nix Ausweiskopie - nur Perso vorzeigen.

|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri

LG
Peter


----------



## Schwede 84

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

ihr habt das echt nicht leicht

da hab ich es sehr einfach gehabt brauchte nicht mal eine prüfung machen 

war schon durch meinen vater damals mit 6 jahren im Verein hehe

da gabs noch diese Mauer 

und als es dann losging weiß gar nicht mehr wann gab es den schein einfach so ohne prüfung da ich schon viele jahre im verein war 

Diese ganze Bürokratie ohhhhhhh   

aber  glückwunsch euch allen 

Jetzt braucht ihr darüber nie wieder nachdenken 


schönes angeln petri heil


----------



## Adl3r4ug3

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

In BaWü gings etwa 1-2 Wochen. Befor die Bescheinigung kam, habe ich aber an das Amt ne Mail geschrieben und die haben mir Auskunft gegeben. Die Post kam aber dann 3 Tage später.


----------



## Gnilbias

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*



lachsack schrieb:


> Das Zeugnis von meiner Freundin ist noch nicht gekommen!
> Habt ihr es alles schon bekommen oder ist noch einer der es nicht hat?
> Wir kommen aus Weiden, ich denk mal dass es Wohnort abhängig ist. Mein Zeugniss kam damals auch 3 Tage später, obwohl ein Freund von mir der nur 30km von mir weg wohnt es schon früher erhalten hat



Hab' mein Zeugnis auch erst heute bekommen. Ihr seht also, dass es noch andere "Schwarze Punkte" auf Bayerns Postlandkarte gibt. #c
Ein Bekannter aus Zusmarshausen (ca. 25km von mir entfernt) hat seines bereits seit Freitag.

Sehr erleichtertes Petri Heil aus Augsburg  #6


----------



## hätzfelder

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

|gr: ich war heute morgen auf dem amt, habe den antrag ausgefüllt und die nette dame wollte noch nicht mal geld, nein eine abbuchungsberechtigung mußte ich unterschreiben und der schein wird mir zugestellt.|uhoh: sie meinte zwar noch diese woche
aber so recht kann ich das nicht glauben, wäre doch das erste mal dass auf einem amt sowas klappt. nun verstehe ich auch die belämmerten gesichter von denen die vor mir in diesem büro waren um ihren schein zu holen.#q voll enttäuscht. volle note 6. ich bereue schon, dass ich damit überhaupt angefangen habe. was das alles an nerven kostet kann das angeln auf jahre hinaus nicht mehr aufwiegen. ich habe die schnauze voll. erst die warterei auf das zeugniss und jetzt nochmals warten auf den schein. nein ohne mich#c


----------



## MetBen

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

habe heute auch meine Freundin zum Antrag geschickt.

Fragt die auf der Gemeinde wohl echt, obs schnell gehen soll... sagt meine freundin "schon schnell", sagt die Tusse echt, dass sie denkt dass sie ihn Donnerstag wieder holen kann... au man... #q


----------



## lachsack

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

heut war wieder nix im Briefkasten#q
haben dann in Starnberg angerufen, als Anotwort bekamen wir; Dass diese Woche jeder sein Zeugnis bekommt#d
Da bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## Gnilbias

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*



hätzfelder schrieb:


> ... ich habe die schnauze voll. erst die warterei auf das zeugniss und jetzt nochmals warten auf den schein. nein ohne mich



Jetzt nicht aufgeben. Du hast jetzt schon so lang gewartet, da musst du doch die paar Tage :g noch aushalten. Ich muss auch noch bis Donnerstag warten, da ich vorher nicht zum Amt kann. Wahrscheinlich ist dann die Hölle los und die brauchen voll oz lang bis der Schein fertig ist. Na ja, hoffen wir das Beste! #6 Alle Kopf hoch und durchhalten!!! Wir wollen doch alle das Gleiche nämilch ANGELN!


----------



## Devin

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

Ich war heut auch aufm Amt.
Bin mir vorgekommen wie bei Asterix und Obelix mit dem Passierschein A38 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lnfwdUeH78&feature=related 
#q
Nach 2 nervenaufreibenden Stunden hatt ich den Schein dann endlich in der Hand. Der Name den die Ische da draufgedruckt hat stimmt zwar nicht, aber zumindest hört er sich so ähnlich an wie meiner #c
Ich wollt dann nix sagen, sonst wär ich wohl jetzt noch drin.
Die im Verein haben zwar nochmal nachgefragt, aber sie haben's zumindest verstanden warum ich den Schein trotzdem mitgenommen hab. Jetzt kanns losgehn...
Bürokratie ade....zumindest die nächsten 5 Jahre! Bis dahin is die Legasthenikerin hoffentlich in Rente |supergri


----------



## lachsack

*AW: fischerprüfung 09 korekturdauer?*

gibt es jemanden der auch noch kein zeugnis erhalten hat?
Wir warten immer noch


----------

